# After how many years, I finally have you.



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Finally, I have a czech wl german shepherd puppy! I can't wait for the breeder to send her to me. She's still 7weeks on the photo. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

When are you getting her? Congratulations she looks beautiful, I love the dark sables  Does she have a name?


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Erica0629 said:


> When are you getting her? Congratulations she looks beautiful, I love the dark sables  Does she have a name?


Am thinking her name will be Fenris. Breeder says she'll be released on April 16. I also love sables. :wink2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice puppy, beautiful ears! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Stunning! Great color for such a little one! Congratulations! My Raff is Czech. Who is your baby's breeder?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Beautiful! Congratulations 
Where'd you get her?


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Zelle said:


> Am thinking her name will be Fenris. Breeder says she'll be released on April 16. I also love sables. :wink2:


That is not a name I have heard before, therefore I like it!!! I'm curious, is she being shipped from oversees? She looks like she will be lots of fun. Let the countdown begin


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Aw, that's so exciting! She is adorable


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

She's so cute! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Are you training/competing her in anything?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Adorable pup!! :smile2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How exciting. The wait is hard. Enjoy your peaceful easy life for now.....


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations
> Where'd you get her?





zetti said:


> Stunning! Great color for such a little one! Congratulations! My Raff is Czech. Who is your baby's breeder?





Erica0629 said:


> That is not a name I have heard before, therefore I like it!!! I'm curious, is she being shipped from oversees? She looks like she will be lots of fun. Let the countdown begin


She is from altenblutkennel. She isn't from overseas but her parents are.

Sire:
https://en.working-dog.com/dogs-details/2524379/Yvo-Aritar-Bastet
Dam
https://en.working-dog.com/dogs-details/2524380/Zita-Aritar-Bastet



Dracovich said:


> Are you training/competing her in anything?


Yep, will be training her. Training schools/clubs are starting to pop-up in our city, still waiting for updates as to what they will offer. As for competition probably agility, anything that we will have fun. I still need to check what competition's available in our country. I only heard agility/flyball are available at the moment. 


below is latest pic of of dam


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Erica0629 said:


> That is not a name I have heard before, therefore I like it!!! I'm curious, is she being shipped from oversees? She looks like she will be lots of fun. Let the countdown begin


hello erica!

Fenris, most commonly know as Fenrir. In norse mythology he is the wolf son of Loki who bit off the right hand of the god Týr. Yep, I was supposed to name her Fenrir but since she's a girl I think Fenris suits her more.:grin2:


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Zelle said:


> hello erica!
> 
> Fenris, most commonly know as Fenrir. In norse mythology he is the wolf son of Loki who bit off the right hand of the god Týr. Yep, I was supposed to name her Fenrir but since she's a girl I think Fenris suits her more.:grin2:


I love it!!! Mila got her name because I think Mila Kunis is gorgeous and I liked the name lol. I like the deeper meaning with your choice


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Update from the breeder! my pup and her brother


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats, just curious...if shes 7 weeks now why is she getting released April 16?
Shes so cute!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG!!!!! Beauties!!!


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Congrats, just curious...if shes 7 weeks now why is she getting released April 16?
> Shes so cute!


She's 9 weeks now. Breeder releases puppy around 10-12 weeks minimum :grin2:


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, 7 weeks old and ears are already erect! Nice. And the look in their eyes is awesome. I think you are going to have a very focused doggie. Have fun!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Those ears! Are you also located in the Phillipines?


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> Beautiful! Those ears! Are you also located in the Phillipines?


Yeps, breeder is also from Philippines.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations! She's super cute! I love dark sables ?


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

update from the breeder. a couple more days before they turn 12 weeks


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Ag man! Just plain gorgeous!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Zelle (Jun 23, 2016)

thanks guys :grin2::grin2::grin2:



RZZNSTR said:


> Beautiful!





KaiserAus said:


> Ag man! Just plain gorgeous!!


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh My! They are lookers. I love the look in their eyes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Cant wait to see all your pictures.


----------

